# Party city clearance now



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got an email from Party City that says they are having a clearance sale on their Halloween costumes. Costume prices starting at $5! I called to confirm and it has already started.

I am leaving right now. 

J


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay I just got back from Party City. They have some cute costumes lots of them in different sizes. There are some for $5 lots for $10. (Masks are in the back room, not in packages). There is a bunch of clearance stuff spotted around the regular priced stuff. I got some wall grabbers for a dollar each (reg $4-5).

There were rings for .25 cents, heavy duty pirate shank dagger thing for $5, fake broken glass $1, eye only mask things and more.

Yea!

j


----------

